# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  مسااعدة من المشرفين

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم 
اريد المساعده من الاخوة المشرفين في المنتدى 

انا صممت فلاش ورفعته عالنت لكن مابيشتغل شو السبب ارجو انه تعطوني الطريقة كيف ارفع توقيع فلاش

وانا صممت الفلاش ببرنامج SetupSwish200 ولما اضبف الفلاش تطلع بيضاء ارجو انه تفهموني كيف اضيف توقيع فلاش عالمنتدى وشكرا

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن العطار
					

السلام عليكم


*


> *اريد المساعده من الاخوة المشرفين في المنتدى* 
> 
> *انا صممت فلاش ورفعته عالنت لكن مابيشتغل شو السبب ارجو انه تعطوني الطريقة كيف ارفع توقيع فلاش*
> 
> *وانا صممت الفلاش ببرنامج SetupSwish200 ولما اضبف الفلاش تطلع بيضاء ارجو انه تفهموني كيف اضيف توقيع فلاش عالمنتدى وشكرا*






*الطريقة مش صعبة ان شاء الله ...*
* في البداية ارفع الفلاشة على اي موقع وجرب اللنك واتاكد انو شغال ..*
*انا بنصحك انو ترفعو عن طريق الايمج شيك وخد الرابط وروح على تعديل التوقيع واختار  ادراج صورة وحط اللنك وانشاء الله امورك بتكون تمام ...*

*هاي ابسط طريقة واسهل اشي  ....*

*اذا واجهتك مشكلة احكيلي وان شاء الله منحلها ...*

----------

